# EN World is 20 Years Old!



## Rune (Jan 4, 2021)

Seems like only yesterday. Mostly because I’ve forgotten many of the years since.


----------



## Imaculata (Jan 4, 2021)

Congrats, the site can pick a new feat and gains an extra ability point!


----------



## el-remmen (Jan 4, 2021)

I still remember the panic with @EricNoah announced he was shuttering his site and the forums and you swooped in to the rescue and ENWorld was born.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 4, 2021)

el-remmen said:


> I still remember the panic with @EricNoah announced he was shuttering his site and the forums and you swooped in to the rescue and ENWorld was born.



Eric’s site is preserved for all time!



			Eric Noah's Unofficial Dungeons and Dragons 3rd Edition News


----------



## Marc_C (Jan 4, 2021)

Congrats! I owned a d20 Modern fan forum for about a year when Gleemax closed. It is a lot of work. Gamers and spammers are forces to be reckoned with!


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jan 4, 2021)

One more year and ENWorld can legally drink in the United States.

....hold my beer.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Jan 4, 2021)

Huzzah!


----------



## imagineGod (Jan 4, 2021)

That way back machine is so cool.

So ENWorld started out with light fonts on dark backgrounds. We used to have debates about the best aesthetic in those days. I always preferred the paper look.


----------



## Dungeonosophy (Jan 4, 2021)

Thanks to you Morrus, and to Eric Noah. I always liked and admired your demeanor, integrity, passion for the game, and even-handedness.


----------



## Ulfgeir (Jan 4, 2021)

Congratulations on a job well done so far..


----------



## grimslade (Jan 4, 2021)

20 years? My goodness, I feel old. Happy Birthday, ENWorld! And congratulations and thank you, Morrus, for providing a daily stop and righteous community for two decades.


----------



## Fenris-77 (Jan 4, 2021)

Happy Birthday to us/you!


----------



## schneeland (Jan 4, 2021)

Congratulations! Running a site over 20 years and maintaining an active community is no small feat.
Plus, ENWorld works really well as a new aggregator for all things RPG.


----------



## kitoy (Jan 4, 2021)

I remember the good old days when the previews for 3E were being released periodically and how mind-blowingly transformative the switch from 2E to 3E was. And when Gary Gygax (RIP) would, comment in the forums here! Really magical times. Congratulations on taking it forward another 20 years!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 4, 2021)

I've been a forum member here for 18 of those 20 years and can honestly say it is the site I have spent the most amount of time on ever.  Congrats to you, @Morrus, for giving us D&D fans the best place to discuss our game for the last 20 years!


----------



## univoxs (Jan 4, 2021)

I lurked here for many many years before ever posting. I am sure there are many still like I was that appreciate it even if they don't say so.


----------



## TwiceBorn2 (Jan 4, 2021)

An impressive achievement and huge source of inspiration! Congratulations! May the forums live long beyond 2021!


----------



## Tormyr (Jan 4, 2021)

And En5ider is over 6 years old. . . wow. Well done.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Jan 4, 2021)

Great job over the last 20 years!!!  I've been here since discovering Eric's site when it started while searching for info on the upcoming 3E, and then ultimately EN World.  I've been getting my RPG News here ever since.  I've never really been one for social media, I'm not on Twitter, Facebook, etc., and I'm not sure why I decided to jump into the forums 2 or 3 years ago but I'm glad I did and I check them at least daily. Hard to believe its been that long and here's to another 20 years!!


----------



## UngainlyTitan (Jan 4, 2021)

Congratulations and happy birthday ENWorld.


----------



## DaveMage (Jan 5, 2021)

Happy birthday EN World - and thanks for the RPG news these 20 years...


----------



## Wicht (Jan 5, 2021)

Wow, has it been 20 years already?
Congratulations on the first twenty and may the next twenty be even more rewarding!


----------



## God (Jan 5, 2021)

Well done.


----------



## CubicsRube (Jan 5, 2021)

Happy Nat20!

I've been a lurker for soemtime before joining up, but I've always found the plce a great community for sharing ideas and indulging in game related conversations.

Thanks for all your efforts Morrus!


----------



## dragoner (Jan 5, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 5, 2021)

imagineGod said:


> So ENWorld started out with light fonts on dark backgrounds. We used to have debates about the best aesthetic in those days. I always preferred the paper look.



Still has it ...  or as my wife calls it, "The Black Screen of Death".

Great job Russ! Happy Birthday EN World!


----------



## FitzTheRuke (Jan 5, 2021)

Congratulations. Never in a million years would I have imagined myself running PBP games, as I do here. The only reason I think I got into it is because of the community here. I generally avoid the internet and social media as much as possible. And yet, here I am!


----------



## Yenrak (Jan 5, 2021)

Congratulations and thank you for the work!


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Jan 5, 2021)

Geez, I've been around since December 2002! Happy 20th Morrus!


----------



## The Green Hermit (Jan 5, 2021)

Happy birthday!


----------



## skugga (Jan 5, 2021)

Congratulations! 

In that time I've been involved in running 2 different large community sites that have both now faded away. Keeping it going and vibrate for 20 years is no mean feat!


----------



## Steve Jung (Jan 5, 2021)

Congratulations Morrus!


----------



## darjr (Jan 5, 2021)

Wow! Some of you have been here a while! Awesome!


----------



## R_Chance (Jan 5, 2021)

Congratulations on the first 20! 
Now, on to the next 20. 
Hey, I'm getting old and I don't want to have to find a new site 

And nice job on it btw.


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Jan 5, 2021)

Congrats Russ. 20 years and you still have a passion for your work. As the old saw goes, if you love what you do for work, you'll never work a day in your life, or something like that.


----------



## Eltab (Jan 5, 2021)

Congratulations ... you young whippersnapper.


----------



## Riley (Jan 5, 2021)

Happy birthday!

I am now old, apparently.


----------



## TerraDave (Jan 5, 2021)

That means its 16 and a half years since I joined. That gives perspective, of some kind. 

I still have my copy of the ENWorld magazine somewhere. Also, I really do wonder what happened to Hong.


----------



## Yenrak (Jan 5, 2021)

Repeat message. Sorry


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 5, 2021)

Wow, has it really been that long? Thank you Morrus and the team...,


----------



## Dragonhelm (Jan 5, 2021)

Congratulations! that's quite a long haul.

In related news, the Dragonlance Nexus is turning 20 on January 10th! The Nexus has been my gnomish Life Quest. 

Looking forward to what the next 20 years hold for both of us.


----------



## werecorpse (Jan 5, 2021)

Whatever happened to Eric Noah?
and have you considered changing the site to RMworld?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 5, 2021)

Morrus said:


> I launched the site on Jan 1st, 2001, originally under the name d20reviews.com (which is now a site about casinos, apparently)



You're lucky that's all it is. Never give up a domain name! (And lordy, I have some doozies from the 1990s I'm not willing to let go to some squatters.)


----------



## teitan (Jan 5, 2021)

Wow, congrats Morrus. I've been here 20 years and they've been a hoot.


----------



## Aaron L (Jan 5, 2021)

Oh, I remember the beginning times.


----------



## GMMichael (Jan 5, 2021)

It feels like I've been here for 20 years.  Thanks, Morrus!  Thanks ENWorld community!  

How many years will it last, Legolas?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 5, 2021)

Eyes of Nine said:


> Congrats Russ. 20 years and you still have a passion for your work. As the old saw goes, if you love what you do for work, you'll never work a day in your life, or something like that.



Nah, it’s the opposite. If you love what you do, you end up working 24/7/365!


----------



## Warpiglet-7 (Jan 5, 2021)

I started looking at Eric Noah’s site when I was away at grad school and hungry for 3e rumors!

Years  later enworld is my most visited and used site!


----------



## Ringtail (Jan 5, 2021)

I'm too young to know about Noah's site and I've only been on EN World for about 2 years or so. Still I'm having an interesting time scrolling through some of the old posts on the archived site. All these years and editions later it's entertaining to look back at people wondering over the imminent release of their favorite game, new systems and all that.


----------



## jib916 (Jan 5, 2021)

Awesome Morris! Keep up the great work!


----------



## jib916 (Jan 5, 2021)

Awesome Morris! Keep up the great work!


----------



## PezlerPolychromatic (Jan 5, 2021)

Happy anniversary! I've been around since its early years, and I'm very proud of how far this place has come. Though I don't comment much here anymore, I still check the content every single day and look forward to seeing what new delights this place will bring!


----------



## THEMNGMNT (Jan 5, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## AmerginLiath (Jan 5, 2021)

univoxs said:


> I lurked here for many many years before ever posting. I am sure there are many still like I was that appreciate it even if they don't say so.



I finally made an account 15-17 years ago, even if my actual posting is minuscule (I’ll go years reading without posting and then have a few replies scattershot across a couple months before going dark again), but I can totally dig. I remember fondly learning about the upcoming edition on the original Eric Noah site and then watching the switch to Morrus in what I still think of as the golden age of vBulletin!


----------



## Vinicius_Zoio (Jan 5, 2021)

Congrats!!! 

Long may EnWorld persevere! ^^


----------



## monsmord (Jan 5, 2021)

Sweet! Congrats!


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 5, 2021)

Russ, I can hardly express how glad I am you came into my world and my admiration for your years of hard work and success.  I saw, over and over again, how you innovated, changed with the times, grew in new directions, and were willing to go places I never could.  I wish you continued success.


----------



## el-remmen (Jan 5, 2021)

EricNoah said:


> Russ, I can hardly express how glad I am you came into my world and my admiration for your years of hard work and success.  I saw, over and over again, how you innovated, changed with the times, grew in new directions, and were willing to go places I never could.  I wish you continued success.




I want it know that my long-running 3E campaign had Half-Fiend Gnome big bads in honor of Eric.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 5, 2021)

EricNoah said:


> Russ, I can hardly express how glad I am you came into my world and my admiration for your years of hard work and success.  I saw, over and over again, how you innovated, changed with the times, grew in new directions, and were willing to go places I never could.  I wish you continued success.



Thank you Eric! And I'm so glad we've remained such good friends now for 20 years. Despite your inability to distinguish between a peninsula and an island...


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 5, 2021)

Morrus said:


> Thank you Eric! And I'm so glad we've remained such good friends now for 20 years. Despite your inability to distinguish between a peninsula and an island...



It's not inability. It's sheer stubbornness.


----------



## Al'Kelhar (Jan 6, 2021)

Oh my goodness!  Eric's Grandma must be sooooo old now (although I'm sure she can still spot a single cuss word hidden in a 200+ post thread).

Congratulations Russ and everyone else who's been keeping the dream alive for two decades.

Cheers, Al'kelhar


----------



## sgtnasty (Jan 6, 2021)

Congratulations, staying prominent on the web after 20 years is a true feat.


----------



## Lidgar (Jan 6, 2021)

Question I have is it a Natural 20?

Congrats Morrus. I have so many fond memories of posts on this site, from the Forest Oracle to Edition War parodies, flumphs, and _Torphies_. Oh, and one big server crash that sent shockwaves through the gaming stratosphere...and you are still here through all that!!!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jan 6, 2021)

Eyes of Nine said:


> Congrats Russ. 20 years and you still have a passion for your work. As the old saw goes, if you love what you do for work, you'll never work a day in your life, or something like that.



An argument that has been used to justify many a terrible salary.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 6, 2021)

Happy Board Day, ENWorld!


----------



## Hussar (Jan 6, 2021)

Just chiming in with my many thanks for being a the absolute best kitchen party in history.


----------



## Henry (Jan 6, 2021)

Congratulations, Russ! Thank you for keeping this community touchstone alive and kicking for all this time. No matter how life keeps taking me in all sorts of directions, it’s always been comforting to be able to drop back in and catch news, see familiar names, and catch up on the gaming pulse when I can.

I still remember the day an email dropped in my box: 



> Hi Henry!
> 
> The reason I wanted to talk to you was to ask if you wanted to be a
> moderator?  I want to bring on two more mods (Dinkeldog has already
> ...



Right before the “Book of Mild Darkness” controversy. 
Tempus Fugit.
Some of the most fun times I had.


----------



## el-remmen (Jan 6, 2021)

I became a moderator kind of by accident. Eric had made me temporary mod just for the story hour forum to clear some stuff up and help some other users common to that forum (which by the way, was created to house @Piratecat's first story hour thread because others had followed suit) but when Morrus came on he was like, "Nemm is a mod!" and the next thing I knew I had access to mod the whole boards.


----------



## Fandabidozi (Jan 7, 2021)

Dungeonosophy said:


> Thanks to you Morrus, and to Eric Noah. I always liked and admired your demeanor, integrity, passion for the game, and even-handedness.



Thanks to you Morrus, and to Eric Noah. I always liked and admired your demeanor, integrity, passion for the game, and even handsomeness. FTFY.


----------



## Fandabidozi (Jan 7, 2021)

Dungeonosophy said:


> Thanks to you Morrus, and to Eric Noah. I always liked and admired your demeanor, integrity, passion for the game, and even-handedness.



Thanks to you Morrus, and to Eric Noah. I always liked and admired your demeanor, integrity, passion for the game, and even handsomeness. FTFY.


----------



## Impeesa (Jan 8, 2021)

Wow, it's hard to even remember how I originally came across the site. I was almost certainly in high school looking for 3E news, though. Coming up next year: 20th anniversary of the current forum epoch.


----------



## Akodoken (Jan 9, 2021)

Happy birthday! And a thousand thanks for creating and cultivating this hub of the gaming community.  I don't know what I would do with ENWorld.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Jan 11, 2021)

Congratulations! It's a tremendous accomplishment. Keep it going!


----------



## Toriel (Jan 12, 2021)

Happy Birthday EnWorld! To (at least) another 20 years of great news.

Keep up the great work Morrus and take some time to celebrate, you deserve it


----------



## qstor (Jan 12, 2021)

I feel old too. I remember posting way back when....thanks Morrus

EDIT I guess I joined in January 2002.


----------



## Rune (Jan 12, 2021)

qstor said:


> I feel old too. I remember posting way back when....thanks Morrus
> 
> EDIT I guess I joined in January 2002.



Not necessarily. Everyone who was previously a member of EN World or Eric Noah’s site has January 2002 listed as their EN World join-date. Because of a major crash, if I recall correctly. 

Case in point: I joined Eric Noah’s boards in 1999.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 12, 2021)

We upgraded to vBulletin in Jan 2002. Account start dates got reset to that date.


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 13, 2021)

Morrus said:


> It skipped me by, but EN World had its 20th birthday the other day! Yep, I've been doing this for... 20... long... years.
> 
> I launched the site on Jan 1st, 2001, ...




Been around since the begining and gald to see things are still rolling after all these years. I am less around as I am mostly playing Savage Worlds these days, but still take a peek every once in a while.

Keep playing, keep writing, keep it fun!


----------



## MNblockhead (Jan 16, 2021)

Morrus said:


> I’ve always believed that forums and the long-form in-depth conversation and moderated environment remained important in the face of social media, and I still do. It's incredible to think that back at the beginning of the century, the online D&D community was mainly in forums like this one; Twitter and Facebook didn't exist. We're still going strong, and we've even outlived one major social network!




I so agree with this and it is one reason I treasure this site.


----------



## Emirikol (Jan 20, 2021)

I want to thank you for having us all here and for the great discussions. I have found lifelong friends through the player finder forums and have had a place for creative outlets and thoughts.
Thank you!


----------

